# Lap Top is burning my thighs!!!!



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


----------



## Iceweasel (Jul 11, 2015)

Porn. You gotta ease up.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


You're going to fry the lap top. It has to vent from the bottom. Do not cover up the vent slots on the bottom. They generate a lot of heat. They have to vent through all the holes and slots.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!
> ...


 
well it has not died yet... so I have to buy something?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2015)

You must be reading my posts.  They have that effect on women.  


But cereally, that's not a good sign.  It's most likely your battery heating up.  How old is the battery?  Might want to pull it out and run strictly on AC until you can replace it.  They can melt or worse.

EDIT -- wait, Sonny's right here, right on the money:


Sonny Clark said:


> You're going to fry the lap top. It has to vent from the bottom. Do not cover up the vent slots on the bottom. They generate a lot of heat. They have to vent through all the holes and slots.



I learned this years ago when I had the laptop on a sofa and it just shut itself down.  The repair guy essplained it.  Always keep a space under the thing, preferably a cooling pad is even better, even if you don't run the cooling pad fan, because it's designed to allow air flow.

Even as we speak I have mine as usual on this one, I love it:





​Now this one's pricey and has built-in speakers, which you don't have to have, but they sound great, and it's durable.  And very very comfortable.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Porn. You gotta ease up.


 
No, no porn.  Unless being on here is porn???


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> You must be reading my posts.  They have that effect on women.
> 
> 
> But cereally, that's not a good sign.  It's most likely your battery heating up.  How old is the battery?  Might want to pull it out and run strictly on AC until you can replace it.  They can melt or worse.


 
I have it plugged in all the time. Maybe that is bad?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Just make sure that the bottom, sides, and back are not against anything. It needs air flow in order to cool and work properly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 11, 2015)

If I use my laptop on my..well..lap...I put something hard underneath it if I am using it longterm. 
Sonny is right, blocking the vents reaaallly shortens the life of your computer.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Jul 11, 2015)

Get a laptop cooling stand, it raises the laptop so air can circulate. 15 bucks on Newegg


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You must be reading my posts.  They have that effect on women.
> ...


That is probably not the cause of the extreme heat. You're not allowing it get enough air flow.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 So keep it off my lap huh?  okay...  Thanks SC


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


Do a couple scans for viruses and spyware.  It could be that's your problem.  Your laptop should be able to cool itself otherwise, unless it's really old.  It helps too to do what some mentioned above and make sure there's room for airflow to and from the fan.  Buying a cooling pad is some serious overkill.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > You must be reading my posts.  They have that effect on women.
> ...



No, revised answer, Sonny and the others are correct, airflow is number one.  Batteries can heat up too, but if you're not leaving air space underneath that's the first thing to address.

You don't necessarily need a cooling pad --- they do the job but as long as you keep a space for it to breathe underneath, where its built-in fans are, it can cool itself.

When I have a laptop on a table or desk I put a pencil or something under one side so it's not flush and can breathe.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
My thunder (Hillary) thighs are killing my lap top!
I have to go clean the house anyway.. but thanks everyone for the tips!
Seems to be worse lately (the heat) so maybe the battery is getting ready to blow....

Love you guys!

B.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


I've had some women do that to me.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Vacuum out the vents...... no, really.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 11, 2015)

And I correct on saying that you have a mac laptop?

They are notorious for getting very hot.

I have a cooling pad for mine, although my newest laptop doesn't seem to have the same problems.


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


set it on a rigid platform that will allow air circulation.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> And I correct on saying that you have a mac laptop?
> 
> They are notorious for getting very hot.
> 
> I have a cooling pad for mine, although my newest laptop doesn't seem to have the same problems.


 
Actually now, it's a Lenovo / PC (Windows) not a MAC.  But I think when I have it on my lap with a blanket, it gets like a firecracker!  Probably on it too long as well!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > And I correct on saying that you have a mac laptop?
> ...



When you sit with a blanket on your lap, is the blanket blocking any of the air vents?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 
How do I know where the air vents are?  (Wow I'm dumb!) .. but i'm not blonde, not today anyway


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


 
Is that Robert Mitchum?  My mother loved him...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Ok will try.  The vents look like they are on the SIDE (about 2-3 inches from the arm of my couch).
Can I use a regular vacuum hose?  Will try and see if it makes a diff.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Use the vacuum hose with the long narrow plastic attachment.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



The vents are the slotted openings on the side and bottom.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


 
Okay, will let you know if it helps... THANKS!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Ringel's the USMB computer whiz.  I trust anything he says.

Well except that time he said I could increase my RAM by spinning the laptop on my head while dancing naked in the rain.  I skipped that one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


The other thing that will help is canned air to blow it out.  






These people warn not to use a vacuum, I've been doing it for years with no problems. 

How to Clean the Dust Out of Your Laptop


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It woulda worked.  I swear.......


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Doesn't that stuff condense water in its output though?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Not enough to make a difference besides (Bon, take note) make sure the laptop or any computer, electronic piece of equipment you're cleaning, is powered off and unplugged.
Especially if you're cleaning it in the bathtub.......


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...





Shushhhhhh!


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

If ya'll want I can show you how to clean a computer with a fire hose........


----------



## Pogo (Jul 11, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> If ya'll want I can show you how to clean a computer with a fire hose........



-- and a blowtorch to dry it off?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 11, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If ya'll want I can show you how to clean a computer with a fire hose........
> ...


No, the oven..... on the clean setting.......

(By the way, that was a joke just in case someone is dumb enough to try it.......)


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 12, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!



Want the light weight, gonna feel the intense heat generated by high-powered electronics. 

More powerful a computer, hotter it is. Why cooling is such a big part of modern computers. All the components generate tremendous amounts of heat.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Will send you the bill....


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!
> ...


 


Pogo said:


> You must be reading my posts.  They have that effect on women.
> 
> 
> But cereally, that's not a good sign.  It's most likely your battery heating up.  How old is the battery?  Might want to pull it out and run strictly on AC until you can replace it.  They can melt or worse.
> ...


 


iamwhatiseem said:


> If I use my laptop on my..well..lap...I put something hard underneath it if I am using it longterm.
> Sonny is right, blocking the vents reaaallly shortens the life of your computer.


 


SassyIrishLass said:


> Get a laptop cooling stand, it raises the laptop so air can circulate. 15 bucks on Newegg


 
It only happens when I'm here... thoughts????


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Ah, well then we're back to the original theory --- it's from reading my posts.  

All the wimmens here have that issue.  After one particular steamy exchange, BlueGin had her whole laptop melt into a puddle.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
I don't care about you and BlueGin, dammit!  

I think it's from these damn ads.....


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


It could be from our phone call yesterday. ...... just saying ...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
... it was hot.  I'm breaking into a sweat just thinking about it... whew!!!


----------



## MaryL (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


Lap tops and their batteries, they EXPLODE. They might get hot and that. Wouldn't that be unpleasant over your genitals? BANG!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!
> ...


 
now I'm scared!  Actually it's cooled down some...it's weird thought, it will just get super duper hot at times...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yea, it was great. I enjoyed it also. We'll have to do it again sometime. I love phone sex. You're a hot woman. You make a man climb the walls. Just let me know when you have time for another call. I'm ready any time. Thanks love.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
... no!  thank you!!!!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!
> ...


Yes. That definitely could ruin someone's day for sure. It could turn a hole as tight as a mouse's ear into one the size of the Grand Canyon, it you know what I mean.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
Sonny!!! shame shame!!!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


I agree. I'm bad bad bad bad. I'm terrible. Yes, I should be ashamed, and I am ................. NOT  !!!!!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> now I'm scared!  Actually it's cooled down some...it's weird thought, it will just get super duper hot at times...



Hmmm....Bonzi when it is hot...

1) Do you hear the cooling fan going into "turbo"? At that point the cooling fan should really be moving.
2) Place your hands over the vents - do you feel hot air blowing out?
3) Is the flow pretty decent? 

If the answer to (1) is no - your cooling fans are not working. Your computer will definitely commit suicide soon. You need it fixed ASAP.
If no to (2 or 3) - your fans are blocked/partially blocked by dust/debris. If you or your hubby is comfortable in doing so - unscrew the little philips screws to take the bottom off. You will likely have to remove the battery - as there are usually more screws there.  Remove the dust.

If yes to all three, or removing dust doesn't help - then it is fairly possible your browser is hijacked and has malware running in the background that is making your processors work overtime. What browser do you use?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > now I'm scared!  Actually it's cooled down some...it's weird thought, it will just get super duper hot at times...
> ...


 
It's probably the latter.. cause it's very random.  It will start to get really hot, then cool down.  Then sometimes, hot for a long time... I will listen for the fans, never notice...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
so..... about our next phone call....


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)

There is a thingy you can put your laptop on while in yer lap. It has a fan thingamabob dealywop doomajig that keeps it cool.

Hope that helped.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



ruh roh..."never notice"
That's a problem. It should be quite loud...basically impossible to not notice.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jul 14, 2015)

One of life's greater mysteries....why they call them LAPtops.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes, the answer is yes .................... it's definitely a huge YES ................ just let me know when ....... oh darling .... yes...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
I'm hurt you keep laughing at my responses!!


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> There is a thingy you can put your laptop on while in yer lap. It has a fan thingamabob dealywop doomajig that keeps it cool.
> 
> Hope that helped.


 
Yeah, unless I'm being hacked, I think that may be the answer!!


----------



## Sonny Clark (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sorry................. I shouldn't have laughed ........ you're right, it wasn't funny ........ I'll take everything you say seriously from this point on, promise ... no more laughing ............ forgive me darling .....


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
yeah yeah...


----------



## Gracie (Jul 14, 2015)

If you have been hacked there are some flippertygibbet thingamajiggy doomaflotchies you can find on the net where you can protect yourself.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> If you have been hacked there are some flippertygibbet thingamajiggy doomaflotchies you can find on the net where you can protect yourself.


 
Wow girl, you are so helpful!  What would do without you!!??


----------



## BlueGin (Jul 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Intellectual men are sexy... What can I say?


----------



## Pogo (Jul 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



So I shouldn't tell you about how I can turn her into RedGin?
OK, never mind.  

Yanno, I never see ads at all.  AdBlock Plus baybeh.  Wipes 'em all out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


cyber sex.........


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
I knew that one was coming...... (no pun intended....)


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

BTW did vacuuming out the laptop help or is it still heating up?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 16, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> BTW did vacuuming out the laptop help or is it still heating up?


 
I didn't do it yet.... you can say "I told you so" when I message your from the ER with 3rd degrees burns (or worse)  on my legs (or other body parts!!)


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2015)

Airflow is important.  I myself am a big ventilation fan.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Airflow is important.  I myself am a big ventilation fan.


 
having a blonde moment.. I don't get it...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW did vacuuming out the laptop help or is it still heating up?
> ...


iamwhat is correct, the very best way to clean a laptop is to take the back off the laptop and blow it out with canned air if you're comfortable doing that.  If it doesn't appear dirty then the fan(s) may have failed and the laptop will fail.  If it's been hijacked that also could cause the problem.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2015)

WelfareQueen said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!




My wuv song for Bonzi would be.......

​


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 16, 2015)

Pogo said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
I'm swooning... so romantic, thanks darlin'


----------



## Pogo (Jul 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Oh I know how to unbutton uh, push your buttons.


----------



## pauls (Jul 24, 2015)

Bonzi,
All joking aside don't cover the bottom of the laptop. No towels or pillows between you and the laptop. Use a flat hard surface or a laptop cooling panel under your computer. The more the CPU or graphics are used the more heat it will generate. Laptops need a lot of ventilation and heat kills them fast. Heat is the reason that laptops have a 3 year life expectancy. Those that live hot, die young.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 24, 2015)

pauls said:


> Bonzi,
> All joking aside don't cover the bottom of the laptop. No towels or pillows between you and the laptop. Use a flat hard surface or a laptop cooling panel under your computer. The more the CPU or graphics are used the more heat it will generate. Laptops need a lot of ventilation and heat kills them fast. Heat is the reason that laptops have a 3 year life expectancy. Those that live hot, die young.


 
Do you thing with all the technology, they would come up with a better ventilation system...?
There has GOT to be a better way!


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

You got your priorities mixed up. Instead of a hot laptop burning your thighs, you should have a hot babe sitting there, instead.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 12, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> You got your priorities mixed up. Instead of a hot laptop burning your thighs, you should have a hot babe sitting there, instead.


 
You must like girl on girl action....
Does my avie really look "manish"?????  Hmmm


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > You got your priorities mixed up. Instead of a hot laptop burning your thighs, you should have a hot babe sitting there, instead.
> ...



The OP just sounded so funny that I had to comment. I never even bothered to look at your avie nor read any of the other posts. Then again, avies don't mean much anyway. I have seen lots of guys with girls as their avatar.

I was only speaking of guy and gal interaction, but girl on girl interaction might be fun to watch.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Do you thing with all the technology, they would come up with a better ventilation system...?
> There has GOT to be a better way!



Laptops have some of the best cooling systems out there, one fan and a heat sink, which is a heat pipe configuration all designed for a tight, compact situation as in the laptop case. The only thing that will compromise this excellent situation is blocking off the vents, preventing the fan from bringing in cooler air from the outside and exhausting it back out. Seriously, you shouldn't be working with this PC in your lap. It is burning you because the vents are being blocked. Try to sit so that you don't block its vents if you just have to have it in your lap.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 12, 2015)

I agree; and, sometimes it may be a battery going bad.  Any noticeable drop in run time when on battery is an indication.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 12, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> I agree; and, sometimes it may be a battery going bad.  Any noticeable drop in run time when on battery is an indication.



I remember back years ago when my office had those old white Compaq laptops that you could have the laptop on all day, doing spreadsheets, and the fan never ran. It didn't over heat either, but whenever I started running that old demo of Return to Castle Wolfenstein, then the fan would start running and run flat out. It had to have something that made the PC work for the fan to run back then. Now, the modern PCs' fans run all the time because the CPU's are just so powerful these days and generate so much heat that has to be vented off.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 12, 2015)

3 pages, surely someone has mentioned a cool pad from any number of manufacturers.

Anything of cloth type construction such as pillows are out because of stopping air flow, but with cool pads they can be of either gel type and no fan or those that have USB powered fans and additional USB ports.

I wouldn't run a laptop with out a cool pad of some sort and will spend the money for a good one.

We currently have 3 laptops and 2 cool pads, both fan driven.

My only complaint is most cool pads are designed for smaller laptops and we have a couple of 17" HP's.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> 3 pages, surely someone has mentioned a cool pad from any number of manufacturers.
> 
> Anything of cloth type construction such as pillows are out because of stopping air flow, but with cool pads they can be of either gel type and no fan or those that have USB powered fans and additional USB ports.
> 
> ...



That Logitech I pictured in post 5 --- on my lap right now -- is 20 inches wide.  And supremely comfy.   Sounds great too.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 13, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> 3 pages, surely someone has mentioned a cool pad from any number of manufacturers.
> 
> Anything of cloth type construction such as pillows are out because of stopping air flow, but with cool pads they can be of either gel type and no fan or those that have USB powered fans and additional USB ports.
> 
> ...



I saw where somebody had mentioned the rack that you can fit the laptop in that has separate fans to vent the heat, but this lady probably likes to sit out in the sun and use her PC. So if the sun isn't burning her thighs, the laptop surely will.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> DrDoomNGloom said:
> 
> 
> > 3 pages, surely someone has mentioned a cool pad from any number of manufacturers.
> ...


 
I'm not purchasing anything... I think I will just wait for it to blow up, then either go to the hospital or get a new lap top from my company.


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 14, 2015)

What a fool, hold your breath while you wait ....................


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> What a fool, hold your breath while you wait ....................


 
I like to live dangerously.  What can I say?


----------



## DrDoomNGloom (Aug 14, 2015)

You like to live stupidly, just like the whiner the other day who complained of ads slowing his service.

When offered free ad blocking software, he claimed nothing was free and went back to bitching.

You are looking for post count and making moronic statements. all in a vein attempt to be cute.

You are not neither is your quest for post count.

You could be nice lady instead of obnoxious ...................


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



No?

I repeat... _twenty inches. _ Right here in my lap.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > XPostFacto said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> You like to live stupidly, just like the whiner the other day who complained of ads slowing his service.
> 
> When offered free ad blocking software, he claimed nothing was free and went back to bitching.
> 
> ...


 
Well that was nice, thanks...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

I had a lap top that did that before, and I ended up frying the battery.  It could be that you're blocking the vents, but it also could be that it's just run it's course I suppose.  These stupid lap tops aren't made to last forever.  They want you to have to buy a new one every couple/few years.  They make things like crap on purpose!  It's a conspiracy, I tell ya!


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 16, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> XPostFacto said:
> 
> 
> > DrDoomNGloom said:
> ...



You need to start wearing long pants. That way it won't burn your thighs when it gets too hot.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 16, 2015)

She could get herself an HP. I used to be a civil service employee, and we ran those HP's mostly 24/7 for 6 years straight. Mine lasted forever and is probably still going strong. Then again, I did shut it down on Friday nights and to take it home to do work or travel.


----------



## XPostFacto (Aug 16, 2015)

DrDoomNGloom said:


> You like to live stupidly, just like the whiner the other day who complained of ads slowing his service.
> 
> When offered free ad blocking software, he claimed nothing was free and went back to bitching.
> 
> ...



You mean vain not vein.

Speaking of obnoxious, the previous post qualifies.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2015)

XPostFacto said:


> She could get herself an HP. I used to be a civil service employee, and we ran those HP's mostly 24/7 for 6 years straight. Mine lasted forever and is probably still going strong. Then again, I did shut it down on Friday nights and to take it home to do work or travel.



Really?  That's what I have.  A cheapo one though.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 20, 2015)

i love it when really hot stripper chics come up to me nude and try to convince me it is my turn to get used for a short term lap dance relationship.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 20, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> i love it when really hot stripper chics come up to me nude and try to convince me it is my turn to get used for a short term lap dance relationship.



And that's on your laptop?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i love it when really hot stripper chics come up to me nude and try to convince me it is my turn to get used for a short term lap dance relationship.
> ...



Ashley Madison?


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 21, 2015)

Pogo said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i love it when really hot stripper chics come up to me nude and try to convince me it is my turn to get used for a short term lap dance relationship.
> ...


it is about a really hot laptop, right?


----------



## MikeK (Aug 22, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Get a laptop cooling stand, it raises the laptop so air can circulate. 15 bucks on Newegg


Quite right! 

I have one of those and it's well worth the fifteen bucks.  Its fans plug into a USB port and the hollowed, angled pallet not only keeps the laptop cool it positions it nicely and comfortably.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 27, 2015)

I think I'm getting permanent burn marks on my left thigh...
Lap top still has not blown up though!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I think I'm getting permanent burn marks on my left thigh...
> Lap top still has now blown up though!



It probably won't blow up.  It will just crap out.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 27, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm getting permanent burn marks on my left thigh...
> ...


 
That's fine.. I think I want a Surface anyway....this Lenovo ThinkPad is a dinosaur.......


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 27, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I have an HP Pavilion but a cheap one.  It works just fine for what I need though.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Why?  What causes that it's like fire!


It's designed to be on a flat and solid surface when you are operating it. Not your lap.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 20, 2015)

Pogo said:


> I learned this years ago when I had the laptop on a sofa and it just shut itself down.  The repair guy essplained it.  Always keep a space under the thing, preferably a cooling pad is even better, even if you don't run the cooling pad fan, because it's designed to allow air flow.
> 
> Even as we speak I have mine as usual on this one, I love it:
> 
> ...


What brand and model is it?     .......


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2015)

i recently had to get our laptop into a "blow job" to clean out the circulation system. it runs cooler now.  You may need to blow out the exhaust vents with compressed air; also, be careful not to cover the vents underneath since it will reduce airflow.  You should use a solid flat surface and not a pillow or cloth.

Also, sometimes batteries get hot as they near the end of their usual life expectancy; it may be due to greater electrical resistance from a degrading battery.  One simple way to know is if your laptop (battery) won't hold a charge for very long as compared to when you first got it or it was new.


----------



## Bonzi (Sep 20, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Why?  What causes that it's like fire!
> ...


 
What difference does that make?  It's not like it has "feet" to keep it above the table... either way, it's flat down  a surface...


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


the fan is usually on the bottom and needs unrestricted airflow.


----------



## Muhammed (Sep 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Unless you're a heroin junkie, AIDS patient or anorexic, your lap is not flat.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2015)

yes; unless you are nude, clothing may obstruct the vent system.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 20, 2015)

Sunni Man said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > I learned this years ago when I had the laptop on a sofa and it just shut itself down.  The repair guy essplained it.  Always keep a space under the thing, preferably a cooling pad is even better, even if you don't run the cooling pad fan, because it's designed to allow air flow.
> ...



Logitek -- seems to say "N700" on the label although I didn't search it that way.  A friend of mine had one and it's the best one I've ever seen.  Sturdy and still comfortable and working after --- I dunno, two years or so.  Runs about fifty bucks but worth it considering how often the cheaper ones break down.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 20, 2015)

a simple (_smooth_) flat surface will work; rigid place mats should work if the vent system is able to work properly.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 7, 2015)

Well the lap top died.

Not sure if it was from the overheating or the fact that I bounced in on the floor!

But new lap top is NOT burning my thighs


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Well the lap top died.
> 
> Not sure if it was from the overheating or the fact that I bounced in on the floor!
> 
> But new lap top is NOT burning my thighs


Better find a surrogate soon.......


----------

